# Windows 7 error 0x80041003



## RandyCandy (Oct 8, 2014)

So my computer has been randomly shut off and as i've read online i went to event log and found "Windows 7 error 0x80041003" so i've googled it and can not come up with a solution. I have tried to reinstall windows 7 but still no luck. I've found this link (which is how i got here) but it seemed like his problem just eventually went away, i didn't run any of the tests because the thread was created in 2011 so i thought there might be different methods for a better solution. I'm not home right now so i can't give a lot of specs but when i get home ill update the thread as soon as i get home. The error i get is 


> Event filter with query "SELECT * FROM __InstanceModificationEvent WITHIN 60 WHERE TargetInstance ISA "Win32_Processor" AND TargetInstance.LoadPercentage > 99" could not be reactivated in namespace "//./root/CIMV2" because of error 0x80041003. Events cannot be delivered through this filter until the problem is corrected.


Thread im referring to:
http://forums.techguy.org/windows-7/1105753-computer-shuts-down-randomly.html

About my computer:
Acer AM3910
Windows 7 Home Premium
64bit
Acer Tower


----------



## Agye (Aug 27, 2014)

http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...annot-be/fc8f5ff7-4517-4d83-a418-6bfba59751fe maybe this might help


----------



## RandyCandy (Oct 8, 2014)

From what i read, it just deletes the error but does it prevent it from crashing my whole computer?


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

I didn't read the past post, but Microsoft has a fix it tool.
http://support2.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-US;2545227


----------



## RandyCandy (Oct 8, 2014)

CoolBurn said:


> I didn't read the past post, but Microsoft has a fix it tool.
> http://support2.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-US;2545227


Tried it already still doing it


----------



## RandyCandy (Oct 8, 2014)

I went to event viewer/windows logs/system and this error showed up

The file system structure on the disk is corrupt and unusable. Please run the chkdsk utility on the volume \Device\HarddiskVolume3.


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

Click on the Start button, in the search field type cmd. Under programs right click on CMD and select run as administrator. Next type the following in the command prompt.
 diskpart press enter
 list volume press enter. Note which driver letter is listed to volume 3. 
Type: exit press enter
Type: chkdsk /f X: (X=whatever driver letter that is listed for volume 3, also insure a space in between /f x) press enter


----------



## RandyCandy (Oct 8, 2014)

CoolBurn said:


> Click on the Start button, in the search field type cmd. Under programs right click on CMD and select run as administrator. Next type the following in the command prompt.
> diskpart press enter
> list volume press enter. Note which driver letter is listed to volume 3.
> Type: exit press enter
> Type: chkdsk /f X: (X=whatever driver letter that is listed for volume 3, also insure a space in between /f x) press enter












So do i type chkdsk /f X: PQSERVICE ?


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

That won't work for PQSer. Which method did you try to reinstall Windows 7?


----------



## RandyCandy (Oct 8, 2014)

CoolBurn said:


> That won't work for PQSer. Which method did you try to reinstall Windows 7?


I torrented windows 7 home premium and installed it via USB. My tower is Windows 7 home premium so I didn't use a patch of any kind. I just needed the OS install and wasn't sure of any other way


----------



## RandyCandy (Oct 8, 2014)

Going to use this article to reinstall W7 www.pcworld.com/article/248995/how-to-install-windows-7-without-the-disc.html


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

Have you tried using the Acer recovery instead, when you first turn on the computer press F2 to enter the bios. In the bios go to &#8220;Main&#8221; and make sure that D2D Recovery is enabled. Next press F10 and Yes, the computer should reboot and you will need to immediately Press and hold ALT key and press repeatedly F10. This should take you into a Recovery Management and from there you can do a full reinstall or a recovery.


----------



## RandyCandy (Oct 8, 2014)

CoolBurn said:


> Have you tried using the Acer recovery instead, when you first turn on the computer press F2 to enter the bios. In the bios go to Main and make sure that D2D Recovery is enabled. Next press F10 and Yes, the computer should reboot and you will need to immediately Press and hold ALT key and press repeatedly F10. This should take you into a Recovery Management and from there you can do a full reinstall or a recovery.


I'll try that if the issue is still goin on I already reinstalled it using the link. I'll let you know how it goes


----------



## RandyCandy (Oct 8, 2014)

CoolBurn said:


> Have you tried using the Acer recovery instead, when you first turn on the computer press F2 to enter the bios. In the bios go to Main and make sure that D2D Recovery is enabled. Next press F10 and Yes, the computer should reboot and you will need to immediately Press and hold ALT key and press repeatedly F10. This should take you into a Recovery Management and from there you can do a full reinstall or a recovery.


So it doesnt have that menu, first i got to this http://i.imgur.com/I4aLxPP.jpg and then into this http://i.imgur.com/TeJ5tee.jpg


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

Take a look at the link below.
http://acer.custhelp.com/app/answer...2LzEvdGltZS8xNDEzNDcyMDkwL3NpZC9HZHludyo0bQ==


----------



## RandyCandy (Oct 8, 2014)

CoolBurn said:


> Take a look at the link below.
> http://acer.custhelp.com/app/answer...2LzEvdGltZS8xNDEzNDcyMDkwL3NpZC9HZHludyo0bQ==


Ok cool i did it i'll see how it goes


----------



## RandyCandy (Oct 8, 2014)

CoolBurn said:


> Take a look at the link below.
> http://acer.custhelp.com/app/answer...2LzEvdGltZS8xNDEzNDcyMDkwL3NpZC9HZHludyo0bQ==


So i did that, and now the screen went black but my tower was still on it was weird. Event viewer isnt showing any errors


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

Make sure that the drivers are up to date after doing a reinstall.
http://us.acer.com/ac/en/US/content/drivers


----------



## RandyCandy (Oct 8, 2014)

CoolBurn said:


> Make sure that the drivers are up to date after doing a reinstall.
> http://us.acer.com/ac/en/US/content/drivers


I got to download them all?


----------

